# What kind of food or snacks is in your nose bag while out on the rigging?



## Tillamook (Apr 20, 2012)

Been eating allot of peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, Reeses peanut butter cups, Cliff bars, Ibiprofin,

What do you put in your nose bag to get you through the day? I need some more ideas on stuff:msp_confused:

Thanks for any ideas 

Also any info on where I can find whistle signals info? Right now I am learning the basics but would like a cheat sheet to a standard whistle signal resource? I know different companys use different whistle signals to communicate but just wondering. Thanks


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 21, 2012)

jerky unless yer won o dim veja ma teriuns... the soft chewy stuff from Tillamock... Aleive or the generic version of great for headache and muscle soreness not just grampa's arthritis


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 22, 2012)

The whistles tend to vary a little from side to side often. I'd think best to learn what your side is using. Department of Labor and Industries has a book with the whistles in it that are suppose to be standard but they are not. Why not ask someone to tell you the whistles after work and write them down if you want that.
If you are using a motorized carriage you'll need to know the whistles for that too. Depending on what type carriage those whistles will change also if you go to another carriage.
Ask if you can try blowing the whistle too. Bit of an art to make nice short sounding whistles.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2012)

*Lunch*

Lunches are a problem. It''s always a challenge to pack different things so that you don't wind up feeling that you're eating the same damn stuff every damn day. But you usually do anyway. 

I'm not any kind of nutritionist but this is what I've found works for me. Keep everything as plain and natural as possible.

Peanut butter and jelly is a good one. It keeps. It's dull but it keeps.

Roast beef, the real roast beef , not lunch meat/mystery meat that when it gets warm resembles a dog tongue. Ham sandwiches the same way...get the real thing. No mayonnaise or sandwich spread...that stuff can mess you up. No egg salad sandwiches but hard boiled eggs are okay if you eat them before they get warm.

I like quick energy food, pocket food...granola bars, bananas, raisins, almonds, the more natural the better. Watch out for hypoglycemia. That, coupled with dehydration, can really knock you for a loop.

And, before Slowp mentions it....Donettos. But not too many.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> hypoglycemia.



I battle that condition daily. Keep my protein and complex carbs up.

Eating every 3 hours or so helps, too.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I battle that condition daily. Keep my protein and complex carbs up.
> 
> Eating every 3 hours or so helps, too.



Yup...same here. I eat like a gerbil...snacking on something all the time.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Yup...same here. I eat like a gerbil...snacking on something all the time.



I bet your saws look up from an undercut now and then and get jealous to see you munching on a snack bar while all they ever get is colored gasoline


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 22, 2012)

I won't be any help in this dept. When I was logging, it was the same lunch, all the time. . . PB&J, Lays BBQ chips, and two Mountain Dews.

I'm not a picky eater by nature, and when you're working hard, you don't care what it tastes like, as long as it makes a turd!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I bet your saws look up from an undercut now and then and get jealous to see you munching on a snack bar while all they ever get is colored gasoline



Nah, I never could figure out a way to eat and fall at the same time. Bucking, well that was a different story. 
On some of those OG Redwoods you'd have twenty minutes to just stand there with the trigger pulled...lots of time for snacks.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I won't be any help in this dept. When I was logging, it was the same lunch, all the time. . . PB&J, Lays BBQ chips, and two Mountain Dews.
> 
> I'm not a picky eater by nature, and when you're working hard, you don't care what it tastes like, as long as it makes a turd!



LOL...and when you get older it also makes some really impressive heartburn. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 22, 2012)

I try to buy the best quality turkey and ham deli meats, smoked swiss cheese, and whole wheat pita bread..and a good quality honey mustard. Take 2 to work, one I eat at 9-ish, the other when I get hungry again. I buy Nature Valley granola bars, and take 2 of those as well.
I drink SoBe zero calorie waters- 2 a day in cooler weather, 3-4 in hot weather.
And of course, the ritual morning 12oZ coffee.

Trying hard to eat better, and less. It's EXPENSIVE to eat healthy here. Salads, fruits, whole grain stuffs, not cheap like mac n cheese and hotdogs.


----------



## dancan (Apr 22, 2012)

I always have a box of Sweet & Salty granola bars in the truck and a couple of protein drinks or meal replacement drinks as well , PB & J is a main food with a peanut only peanutbutter on whole wheat or multigrain bread , sardines in springwater (less indigestion) and some cheese , if I plan ahead I'll make some pasta like spirals/penne or shells with a bit of spaghetti sauce to change up the routine .
I have taken 90% of process food out of my diet to reduce salt intake so that has helped a bit in eating healthier because the choices are fewer and it tends to make you eat simpler food .
FWIW , the granola bars that are labelled Sweet & Salty have less salt than most of the regular ones that I used to eat , go figure .
I do what Bob does and eat often and drink lots .


----------



## wowzers (Apr 22, 2012)

I usually keep a powerbar in my pocket. When I wasn't single the old lady packed lunch. Now I eat PBJ a little debbie and some sort of chips. Or whatever is leftover from last night. I think I'm the only guy on the crew who eats breakfast though. Bowl of oatmeal every morning.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 23, 2012)

I've heard of people not eating breakfast before they go hop on the saw. 

That's just nuts. I'd make it to my strip and then pass slick out as the timber guffaws and sways with laughter.


----------



## imagineero (Apr 23, 2012)

Lots of good ideas already... 
In warmer months I make my sandwhiches the night before and freeze them. If you carry them in a small insulated bag they keep till lunch. Good quality, ham, cheese and pickles are one of my fav. I usually chuck a banana, apple or orange in there. Bananas are good for not getting cramps. I freeze a drink or two and throw them in the bag too. Keeps everything cool and its nice to have a cold drink with lunch. Mostly its just gatorade or whatever.

For snacks I carry a chocky bar for a quick hit, or granola bars. You can make up your own trail mix with whatever nuts and dried fruits you like, bits of chocolate etc. In winter I carry it in my pocket and chuck a small handful in my mouth while working. There's heaps of different trail mix combos. Jerky's good but can get pricey. 

Shaun


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 23, 2012)

I know when Im cutting in the brush. My nose bag has a large amount of stuff. Dry sandwiches, 4 liters of water, 2 or 3 payday's, a few granola bars, bag of cheap o chips, package of twinkies and some sunflower seeds. The biggest thing for me is running out of chew. At the end of a week, its amazing how many half cans I will have floating around in the bottom of my bag. 

As for eating breakfast before work. Since I was in boot camp in 03. I haven't been able to stomach morning chow. Just buggers up my guts, really bad. I cant drink milk anymore either. Breakfast consists of a pot or two of coffee, a liter of water and a couple lippers of grizz green. Once it hits about 0830 -0900 my guts start growling. Time to eat/snack.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replys everyone, I have got some good ideas now! I like the bananna idea as I seem to get cramps now a then when in a precarious position setting chokers lol I drink lots of water probably a gallon in a eight hour period. I will have to get some good meats and start doing the dry sandwich's because the pb&j is getting old fast

As far as the whistles I am picking them up pretty well or at least the more common ones that is. Today had 2 guys call in sick so I got to wear the bugs today and got some good experiance in. We are running a bowman car on a 255 swing yarder, it is definately harder than the experianced guys make it look running the car and whistles and choking logs at the same time! I sure do have more respect for the ability that these guys have.

My first 20 turns running the car and comunicating with the yarder with the whistles my heart felt like it was gonna come out of my chest :cool2: but by the end of the day I was begining to figure things out and how to work the turns around stumps and get then through draws and such. I also agree it takes a skilled hand to make those whistles sound good! Mine sound well..... you know like crap lol But im determined to get it down and actually hopeing the guys call in sick more often lol. 

Half way through the day I had the stroker operater in a panic he had so many logs to deal with and his panic pile was sky high lol not hard to do with a good yarder and buncher piles though :msp_smile:

I am having some problems with rolloing my ankles multiple times a day but I cant blame it on on my boots I dont think as its just hard not to when running through brush:msp_confused: Maybe people are right though and Wesco boots do roll out easy?? I may try some whites when these ones are warn out and being rebuilt but I think I have a while before that happens I hope. I will say they are the most comfy boots I have ever owned and my feet dont hurt at the end of the day so thats a plus!


Thanks again for the tips and for taking the time to reply! I am feeling really good about this job and have learned a ton for just heading into my 3rd week on the rigging. Thanks again everyone I honestly can say all the info you have all givin me has put me ahead of the game starting out! Thanks


----------



## dancan (Apr 23, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> I've heard of people not eating breakfast before they go hop on the saw.
> 
> That's just nuts. I'd make it to my strip and then pass slick out as the timber guffaws and sways with laughter.



I couldn't function without breakfast but nothing sugary like breakfast cereal , real solid foods like eggs , Pb on toast , steak & eggs etc .
If I eat a sugary breakfast a 7 am I start to crash at 9 am .
I worked with a fellow this weekend that had a Chinese food breakfast a 2 am and didn't eat till 3 pm , seemed to work for him but I know it would't for me LOL .


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 23, 2012)

Check out Kuliens. Theyre out of Centralia, WA. Oldest logging boot maker in the country. They're old school with punched caulks but pretty stiff. A really nice boot but order about 7 months before you need em cuz they are usually backed up that much. About the same price as a custom pair of Wesco's. These are completyly custom boots cant buy em off the shelf. Hoffmans aren't too bad either. Whatever you do don't buy the cheap Hawthornes. I have em in vibram but I def wldn't want em in caulks.

Chasin I'd go through a gallon of water a day too. As for lunch I don't remember didn't have much time to eat was on the fly most of the time. Now a days interning with timber companies and driving around most of the time I find myself still eating as much or more... mostly out of mind boredom and the fact that I have a really fast metabolism. But ham and cheese sandwich with nothing but ham and cheese so it doesn't get soggy; or a pb & honey or pb & J. Costco trail mix, candy bar, maybe some cookies, a bannana, or apple. Sometimes sliced peaches or some mandarins. And three of the lil gatorades you can get at walmart.

And yea snoose fills in the cracks... Don't start if you're not already is my advice...


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 23, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> I try to buy the best quality turkey and ham deli meats, smoked swiss cheese, and whole wheat pita bread..and a good quality honey mustard. Take 2 to work, one I eat at 9-ish, the other when I get hungry again. I buy Nature Valley granola bars, and take 2 of those as well.
> I drink SoBe zero calorie waters- 2 a day in cooler weather, 3-4 in hot weather.
> And of course, the ritual morning 12oZ coffee.
> 
> Trying hard to eat better, and less. It's EXPENSIVE to eat healthy here. Salads, fruits, whole grain stuffs, not cheap like mac n cheese and hotdogs.



Like a lot of things, I think it's better to say you can have your food any two of three: good, cheap, easy. Most Americans chose the cheap and easy route. Doesn't have to be expensive, but it takes more time and knowledge -- shopping for good deals (including stocking up during sales), preparing more of your own food, knowing stuff like how to marinate lower-cost cuts of meat. Rather then buying bottled drinks everyday, buy some flavoring or Gatorade mix when it's on sale and mix your own (I usually do 1/2 the strength the package recommends). I like the 4C Drink Mix sticks, every three months or so they go on sale at my supermarket for half price and that's when I'll stock up.

I try to save money by buying good stuff on sale and spending a little bit more time making my own stuff (I bake my own bread, whip up a batch of cookie dough each month I freeze, make my own yogurt...all of those most of the time is just thinking ahead and washing dishes rather then the time it takes to actually make them). I'd rather spend my money on good basic ingredients and buying local food in season then on cheap prepared foods.

Save bottles when you do buy bottled drinks and wash them out...they make cheap canteens you can reuse a many times. Freeze 'em and pop them in your cooler (although personally I like luke-warm to warm water when I'm working hard...cool and cold drinks mess up my stomach when I'm really going full bore).

BTW...love the Nature Valley bars. At times in the past I used to eat one plus a juice for breakfast while commuting to work almost daily. Probably could save money if you shop carefully and make your own gorp for your daily snack, but the great thing about the NV bars is they're almost as good as Twinkies in longevity. I've eaten ones out of the bottom of my hiking daypack that were probably a year past the "best by" date  Keep some "emergency" ones in your kit, glove box, where ever for whenever you need a quick snack because you feel yourself getting loopy. Nice mix of immediate sugars and longer acting carbs.

Most of all, listen to your body and figure out whats works well for you!


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2012)

A chaser was cramping up. The crew hadn't worked for a while and he wasn't used to it any more. Another guy had pickle juice and the chaser drank it. The cramps went away. No, I don't know whether it was dill or sweet pickle juice.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 23, 2012)

Good stuff thanks a bunch all! I may try the Kuliens next time after reading all the good things about them on here from the few who have worn them. I really dont think its gonna matter what I wear when on steep and brushy ground im gonna roll ankles but I cant say from experiance


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2012)

Save up a lot. Kuliens start in the $600 range and then, like a car, there are options. They are good and feel light on the feet.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 23, 2012)

I like those PowerBar "Max" bars. They taste like chocolatey sand but they pack a punch, energy-wise, for that last two hours of the day. I swear by my CamelBak. I hang everything off of it, like a backpack -- Spencer tape, ##### pad, earplugs, first-aid kit. I wear it under my vest, over line gear, or all by its lonesome. I've never been fond of 'spenders so this thing takes their place, and carries 100 ounces of water to boot!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 24, 2012)

slowp said:


> Save up a lot. Kuliens start in the $600 range and then, like a car, there are options. They are good and feel light on the feet.



Have you worn Kuliens before slowp? I personally only know a handfull of people who have worn em always lookin for more input. My dad was skeptical when he first got his but now swears by em. He has planter fasciitis and weak ankles an they helped him out a buch just cuz of the fit. I really liked the way they look on the foot and the craftmanship is second to none. Lots of thought in those boots.

If you go Tillamook don't call em boots. They are shoes and you will be wrong no matter what argument you give. Just a heads up lol and slowp is right they start out around 600.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes. I've had 3 pairs. My current, and last pair felt very light when compared to the Wescos. I need to take them in and get the soles repaired. The last pair do not shed the water as well as the older ones did when new. They still do OK. 

When you first put them on, you feel like you can run and jump and skip all over because they are lightweight.


----------



## hammerlogging (Apr 24, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Good stuff thanks a bunch all! I may try the Kuliens next time after reading all the good things about them on here from the few who have worn them. I really dont think its gonna matter what I wear when on steep and brushy ground im gonna roll ankles but I cant say from experiance



My rolled out wesco experiences are all older well worn and stretched out boots that just kept stretching. But i don't think thats your problem now, with the ankles, I thiink that will pass as you toughen up a little and become more graceful- just comes with some time working in the brush


----------



## wowzers (Apr 24, 2012)

Just got to get your brush legs under you. I rolled my ankle all the time when I first started.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 24, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Just got to get your brush legs under you. I rolled my ankle all the time when I first started.



We always called'em 'Brush Wheels'.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks guys and girl I really want to try a pair of the Kuliens and I think I will on my next boot purchase, I agree I will get my brush legs soon enough. Thanks all!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Apr 24, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yes. I've had 3 pairs. My current, and last pair felt very light when compared to the Wescos. I need to take them in and get the soles repaired. The last pair do not shed the water as well as the older ones did when new. They still do OK.
> 
> When you first put them on, you feel like you can run and jump and skip all over because they are lightweight.



Thanks for the feedback slowp. Thats they way everyone that I know has a pair feels. Hmm what kinda oil are you usin? They're advocating the obenauf's light duty oil and i've been usin it with my hoffmans and hawthornes and they shed water like gortex. pretty amazing really. Even soaked the hawthornes with the pressure washer at close range while on my foot and nothin went through.


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2012)

I use Obenaufs. They don't get squishy wet like the Whites did, but they seem to get damper than the older pairs.


----------



## wowzers (Apr 25, 2012)

Got to ask what is a nose bag?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 25, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Got to ask what is a nose bag?



Used on horses and other critters so a fella don't have to stand there graining them.

It's old school terminology for a dudes lunch sack. . .


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 26, 2012)

Im not sure we could rig a burlap sack to fit around Tillamook's face like that. Maybe a paper bag over his head?


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 26, 2012)

wowzers said:


> Got to ask what is a nose bag?



A lot of guys used to use the metal lunch pails, and they were kept on the landing. Come lunch time the hooker would call up to the landing and say send down the nose bags. The chaser would hook em to a choker and the yarder would send them down. At least that was my experience:msp_rolleyes:
Oh ya, another saying that came from horses was when something broke down you'd say it "coughed its oats"


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 26, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Im not sure we could rig a burlap sack to fit around Tillamook's face like that. Maybe a paper bag over his head?



hahaha, maybe a dust mask full of Skittles to chew on whilst setting chokers


----------



## wowzers (Apr 26, 2012)

We fly our lunches down. Crappy plastic lunch boxes leak like a sieve.


----------



## redprospector (Apr 26, 2012)

Joe46 said:


> Oh ya, another saying that came from horses was when something broke down you'd say it "coughed its oats"



Or if it was beyond repair, and going to the scrap pile it had spit the bits out.

Andy


----------



## cat-face timber (Apr 27, 2012)

I remember seeing the fallers stop about every 2 hours and eat.
One day they were close to the landing moving to another sale, and I watched what they ate.
It was little debby snack cakes and Cokes.
They were some big guys with big saws, and it worked for them.
We would just take our lunch and eat whenever there was a break in the trucks under the loader.
Mostly PB&J, Bologna, chips and cookies
When it got hot, lots and lots of water....
Keep hydrated!!!


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 29, 2012)

Tillamuk ; sp? 

As far as turnin your ankles . Do they roll to the outside or inside . 
I've broke my left ankle twice . To the outside . 
I keep 2 or 3 Triconies on the outside of the heels of my corks .NONE on the inside . It makes a huge difference. They don't roll over .


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 29, 2012)

They roll to the outside and im not sure what your talking about (triconies)???

Josh


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> They roll to the outside and im not sure what your talking about (triconies)???
> 
> Josh



Triconies refer to the caulk spikes on his boots.


----------



## slowp (Apr 29, 2012)

Scroll down a bit. The spelling seems to be Tricounies. They go on the edges of the boot soles and give even more traction. And they would help the stability. 

http://www.westcoastshoe.com/wesco/stock.asp

Hmmm. That link doesn't work as planned. On the pull down where it says boots and more, scroll down to Accessories and the tricounies will appear.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2012)

I stand corrected. . . Google is my friend.

Hmmm, they make them for horses as well -- interesting.

Viberg 105 Logger Boot


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 29, 2012)

Could any of you tell me what the advantages and maybe disidvantages of the tricounies are? Seems like they would be good for hanging up on things but I can see where they would help to keep you from rolling your ankles. Any info or first hand opinions on them would be great! Thanks


----------



## Rounder (Apr 29, 2012)

I will never have another pair of boots without tricounies. Like having outriggers. Really nice on steep ground, and they keep your corks from wearing as quickly on rocky ground. Lot more stability working up slick barked stuff.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks rounder I will give them a try, How many do you put on each boot and what is the placement? Thanks


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 29, 2012)

Tillamook said:


> Thanks rounder I will give them a try, How many do you put on each boot and what is the placement? Thanks



Click on the link I posted and it'll show multiple pictures of configurations on boots.


----------



## Rounder (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 236214


2 on the inside and outside. I would have had a couple done on the heels, but the rubber won't hold them. I just bought the standard Vibergs and had the shop add tricounies.


----------



## Tillamook (Apr 29, 2012)

Looking at the Wesco web site the tricouni's ask for a qauntity and if I say one is that 10 dollars for 1!!! or do they come in sets of four like shown in the picture? It doesnt specify so just wondering if any of you know? Also wondering if you can get them at a saw shop or is it just a custom boot thing? Ill check with our local saw shop but just asking what your experiance is?


----------



## Rounder (Apr 29, 2012)

I had the shop do mine, $5 a pop installed. Not a nail loose yet after a year. Tricounies are getting to be kind of a rare item. Kinda like timber fallers....Well worth the money:msp_biggrin:


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

I wear Viberg 105 T's the T stands for triconie .





Not the greatest pics but you will get the idea.



.

These have 28 months of at least 5 days a week 6 hrs a day on my feet cuttin timber , thinning trees , some climbing and a dab of loggin . Been thru probably a dozen change outs of dull sctew ins but still the original triconies . I got the cork shoes in 93 . They are made from Water Buffalo hide . They are still water proof . I use Loggers Wear or Huberds .


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

I know guys who step on their own feet alot that can't walk with triconies on the insides of their boots . . I don't make a habit of that so I wouldn't have leather corks without triconies on them . Got my first pair of custom built Hi Lines from Pemrels in Chahalis in 1982 . They had a bunch of triconies on them . And I've just always liked them . But tho I have them on both sides of the fore foot on my boots I can only have them on the outside of the heels . 
They don't hang up in the brush , but you can't drag your feet . Slowp , do you have them on your Culiens ? I think Tarzan does on his . I think Coastal Faller does on his 105,s . 

Tillamook , I think Madsen's sells them . Pemrel's always did . And I think all the cork shoe builders will just sell Triconies retail . Usually they come with 6 nails an 2 staples . You'll have to pull a couple hob nails and straighten out the part that hooks over the welt , but they arn't too hard to put on yourself . . I really messed up my feet + ankles wearin XtraTuff corks . .


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 30, 2012)

I wouldn't have a pair of shoes with them.
To each his own I guess. You'll have to try them to see if you like them.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Ya Hump ; I would say more guys don't have them than what do . . They really helped me with stopping me from turning my ankles is why I mentioned it . You know how wet and greasy Southeast is . I end up fallin down alot more without them on steep ground . With them on I have alot better traction . 

Not to hijack the thread but . I'm starting on building a climbing belt this week . Do you have the ph # for that riggin shop in Grays Harbor that sells the manilla wire core climbin rope . . I need to order some . Thanks .


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yes. I've had 3 pairs. My current, and last pair felt very light when compared to the Wescos. I need to take them in and get the soles repaired. The last pair do not shed the water as well as the older ones did when new. They still do OK.
> 
> When you first put them on, you feel like you can run and jump and skip all over because they are lightweight.



OK, Gonna contradict you 

From the different caulk shoes I have worn Kuliens are heavy. Only thing worse would be Currins which thankfully are no longer made.
Also in another post you said something about Kuliens starting at $600. You must be getting the ladies discount or stopping in on half price mondays or something. For me they start at $800. I have not been able to get a pair with tax for less then $900. They charge for everything extra concievable.
Order early! I am still waiting on mine that I ordered 14 months ago.
And yes they are shoes! Shoes lace up, boots do not. Bugs me to no end when I hear people say "logger boots" Must be wearing Vikings.


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Ya Hump ; I would say more guys don't have them than what do . . They really helped me with stopping me from turning my ankles is why I mentioned it . You know how wet and greasy Southeast is . I end up fallin down alot more without them on steep ground . With them on I have alot better traction .
> 
> Not to hijack the thread but . I'm starting on building a climbing belt this week . Do you have the ph # for that riggin shop in Grays Harbor that sells the manilla wire core climbin rope . . I need to order some . Thanks .



Harbor Saw and Supply (360)532-4600

I don't like the triconies because they catch on limbs and trip me.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you . 
I'm going to make it in the style of the standard old climbing belts using heavy saddle skirting leather . My old belt that I bought new at Panhandle Riggin Loft in Ketchikan in 82 got saturated in 90 wt gear lube this winter . Squeeze bottle got tipped over above it and discovered months later . . These small wirecore flip lines are hard to hang on to so I want a real climbing rope . . 
Thanks again .


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you . 
I'm going to make it in the style of the standard old climbing belts using heavy saddle skirting leather . My old belt that I bought new at Panhandle Riggin Loft in Ketchikan in 82 got saturated in 90 wt gear lube this winter . Squeeze bottle got tipped over above it and discovered months later . . These small wirecore flip lines are hard to hang on to so I want a real climbing rope . . 
Thanks again .


----------



## paccity (Apr 30, 2012)

an old setup like this tramp?


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Thank you .
> I'm going to make it in the style of the standard old climbing belts using heavy saddle skirting leather . My old belt that I bought new at Panhandle Riggin Loft in Ketchikan in 82 got saturated in 90 wt gear lube this winter . Squeeze bottle got tipped over above it and discovered months later . . These small wirecore flip lines are hard to hang on to so I want a real climbing rope . .
> Thanks again .



Tramp WesSpur has wire core flip lines in both Manilla and synthetic. The 3/4" synthetic is very easy to grip.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes , Paccity . Thats it . . 

Wow , that is impressive ! Whoever carved that climber did great . Actually whoever came up with the idea and concept must of had thier thinking cap on !!! Guyline shoes / plates and everything . .

2 dogs . Thats good to know .


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

paccity said:


> an old setup like this tramp?



Wood dude has Caddy pads on his spurs. . . I'm'ah gonna be getting some for these alum Bashlins I got from Cody -- they're supposed to be the bees knees.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Yes , Paccity . Thats it . .
> 
> Wow , that is impressive ! Whoever carved that climber did great . Actually whoever came up with the idea and concept must of had thier thinking cap on !!! Guyline shoes / plates and everything . .
> 
> 2 dogs . Thats good to know .



Glen, I have two climbing belts I did some trading for. . . One of them was from 2dogs.

If you're interested, I'd send you one for the cost of freight.

I'd pick up freight for ya, but I haven't had paying work in a while. . . If'n you wanted to wait, I have a steel job coming up that will pay okay.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Tramp WesSpur has wire core flip lines in both Manilla and synthetic. The 3/4" synthetic is very easy to grip.



Bill, did you see the shoe on the springboard they have in that pic? 

Old school like the ones I made ya, did you ever mount'em??


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Wood dude has Caddy pads on his spurs. . . I'm'ah gonna be getting some for these alum Bashlins I got from Cody -- they're supposed to be the bees knees.





Metals406 said:


> Bill, did you see the shoe on the springboard they have in that pic?
> 
> Old school like the ones I made ya, did you ever mount'em??



whoa, whoa, whoa
I didn't know that there were new spurs _and_ springboard shoes
come on Friday, get here soon


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Nate , that is a great offer . I'm not sure one would fit . I'm kinda round . 40" waist is snug .opcorn:


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Nate , that is a great offer . I'm not sure one would fit . I'm kinda round . 40" waist is snug .opcorn:



Lemme measure and see. . . Be right back.

I'll snap some pics of both too.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> whoa, whoa, whoa
> I didn't know that there were new spurs _and_ springboard shoes
> come on Friday, get here soon



I don't have the shoes here, I traded Bill some stuff and made him a couple.

He'd have to post up some pics, but they looked an awful lot like the ones in the picture with the wood dude.

I got the design from that old 1930's-1940's video on YouTube.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

Doh! The last adjustment eye on both are around 42"-43". . . I have a 34" waist, and that's about what it measures around me for the belts.

Sounds like you need a 50"-56" length belt. 

These two won't fit ya.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I don't have the shoes here, I traded Bill some stuff and made him a couple.
> 
> He'd have to post up some pics, but they looked an awful lot like the ones in the picture with the wood dude.
> 
> I got the design from that old 1930's-1940's video on YouTube.



Nice, I have an old book Titled, "The Loggers" from a collection of leatherette bound books about all kinds of dangerous occupations that has pretty detailed pics of springboard shoes that look like that and ones that have the same nose design but the plate attached to the board itself is Vee shaped


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Nice, I have an old book Titled, "The Loggers" from a collection of leatherette bound books about all kinds of dangerous occupations that has pretty detailed pics of springboard shoes that look like that and ones that have the same nose design but the plate attached to the board itself is Vee shaped



When you get home, you should see if you can snap some pictures of the book pages! I'd like to see them shoe designs.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> When you get home, you should see if you can snap some pictures of the book pages! I'd like to see them shoe designs.



Either that or I could bring it over on Friday


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> Either that or I could bring it over on Friday



I figured the fellas wouldn't mind taking a peek too.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I figured the fellas wouldn't mind taking a peek too.



oh ok, I'll see what I can do, digital macro oughta get a good look at it


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

bigskyjake said:


> oh ok, I'll see what I can do, digital macro oughta get a good look at it



I'll stand over images, and use the optical zoom to get in close, that works good too.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I'll stand over images, and use the optical zoom to get in close, that works good too.



As tall as you are you need a 2,300 mile zoom


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

forestryworks said:


> As tall as you are you need a 2,300 mile zoom


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I don't have the shoes here, I traded Bill some stuff and made him a couple.
> 
> He'd have to post up some pics, but they looked an awful lot like the ones in the picture with the wood dude.
> 
> I got the design from that old 1930's-1940's video on YouTube.



I haven't mounted the shoes yet. Metals did a great job, the shoes are a work of art. The sharp part might be a bit wide but I don't have a real narrow axe head anyway. I have lost every time I have bid on ebay on a stiletto type double bit head.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Nate . 
Thats 1 reason I decided to build one . I suppose I could loose 50 or 60 lbs . But as long as food is relatively plentiful I don't really see that happening . :msp_rolleyes:

I made a new ax pouch last week for the riggin ax I use when I'm fallin . Its kind of a leather coppy of the galv. Ones Madsens sells . But lighter . It can hold up to a 4 lb raftin ax . Need to make a new wedge pouch also.
My old one is almost all wore thru . 
I have the time . Not much $$$ but lots of time .


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I haven't mounted the shoes yet. Metals did a great job, the shoes are a work of art. The sharp part might be a bit wide but I don't have a real narrow axe head anyway. I have lost every time I have bid on ebay on a stiletto type double bit head.




. Do people sell FALLING ax heads on ebay ?? 
Anyone know if the Canadian company HiTest made Falling Ax's ?


----------



## stikine (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> When you get home, you should see if you can snap some pictures of the book pages! I'd like to see them shoe designs.



And I thought this thread was about food, guess I should've checked it out earlier....

Metals - look at the springboard (jigger) shoe picture on the link below, kinda interesting (and $$), probably more geared towards those springboard chopping competitions.

Tuatahi Axes & Saws - Keech - Taylor saws


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

stikine said:


> And I thought this thread was about food, guess I should've checked it out earlier....
> 
> Metals - look at the springboard (jigger) shoe picture on the link below, kinda interesting (and $$), probably more geared towards those springboard chopping competitions.
> 
> Tuatahi Axes & Saws - Keech - Taylor saws



Yeah, I've seen them before. . . They're definitely a more modern variant. They also seem to be cast, and having stuff cast isn't cheap -- hence the price.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

2dogs said:


> I haven't mounted the shoes yet. Metals did a great job, the shoes are a work of art. The sharp part might be a bit wide but I don't have a real narrow axe head anyway. I have lost every time I have bid on ebay on a stiletto type double bit head.



Bill, if the cutting edge is a bit too wide, you can always grind equal amounts off both sides, down to the flat shoe surface. 

Those were made from 4", maybe the next ones should be 3.5"? That would allow a guy to taper the springboard in a little more on the front.


----------



## wowzers (Apr 30, 2012)

When I was in college I competed in timber sports, and we used tuatahi axes and a couple Jim Taylor saws. The best saws I thought were from JP Mercier (sp?) out of Canada.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> . Do people sell FALLING ax heads on ebay ??
> Anyone know if the Canadian company HiTest made Falling Ax's ?



Yeah Glen, there's all kinds of old heads on there. . . Use 'vintage' in the search, as that's the favorite word of people listing older stuff.


----------



## Sport Faller (Apr 30, 2012)

Here ya go Nate, also Bill's axe that he needs


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

I dig that split shoe design!! Pretty dern cool!

Guess I'm'ah gonna have to make that style next. 

I know where one of them axes are too. . . Gonna work on him to get him to cough it up. LOL

It may be difficult though.

BTW, Jake and John, on the back side of Smith Lake is a high stump with a spring board hole. . . I need to drive down there and take some pics of it before nature makes it disappear.


----------



## wowzers (Apr 30, 2012)

Speaking of lunch boxes, anyone got anyideas on how to keep water out of your standard cooler type lunch box. I have tried a couple, (one got ran over by our machine) and I always end up with an inch of water in the bottom by lunch. I thought about drilling some holes in the bottom, but then I would just have mud coming through.


----------



## slowp (Apr 30, 2012)

The old springboard holed stumps are all over the woods in these here parts. Some look like scary faces.


----------



## stikine (Apr 30, 2012)

slowp said:


> The old springboard holed stumps are all over the woods in these here parts. Some look like scary faces.



Yup, here too. I've got several in the back yard that I enjoy looking at from time to time. I better take a few pics one of these days.


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got a really, really cool idea!! Making a new thread in the forestry forum.


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey Stik ; if you can find some old yellow cedar stumps the springboard holes may still be fairly pristine . .


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 30, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> I just got a really, really cool idea!! Making a new thread in the forestry forum.



Ya , but what are you goin t call it ?


----------



## Metals406 (Apr 30, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Ya , but what are you goin t call it ?



Take a look at the new thread.


----------



## stikine (May 1, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> Hey Stik ; if you can find some old yellow cedar stumps the springboard holes may still be fairly pristine . .



You know Tramp, that's one species I don't think I've seen a springboard notch in. Of course the handloggers up here were mostly targeting spruce at the time. Also seems that most of the AYC occurs further inland and higher elevation than the beach loggers typically ventured.

I do like that yellow cedar.


----------

